# Load Shedding



## Rob Fisher

Stock up on 18650's vaping peeps! Load Shedding is upon us yet again! 

How may of you have generators from the last Load Shedding period? If you do then it's time to have them serviced!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

eish load shedding is kak !!

generator is all good probably just needs to be fuelled up


----------



## andro

When is this gonna start?


----------



## shabbar

started already in my area (Wilropark) jhb


----------



## andro

Been living in za ( cape town ) for 4.5 years and luckily never have it yet . Not looking forward this if is the future


----------



## shabbar

highly doubt there is load shedding in ct , but here in jhb there is , no power for about an hour or 2 .


----------



## Derick

Centurion is also down - has been since around 7:30


----------



## devdev

Fark sake - hate it when Eskom sheds their load everywhere.

I got the SMS from Eyewitness news confirming that it will be implemented across the country until the weekened.

If anyone can get near a Consol shop I highly recommend going to get the Consol Solar Power jars.

They have a solar panel in the top, and charge the batteries. When you want light you just flip the switch and you have power for about 4 hours. At R150 a unit its a good deal


----------



## Silver

Also got the EWN sms @devdev

In Oaklands here (near Norwood). Power has been down since 9am

Not sure how long it will be down for, but someone said for 2 hours at a time

Am hoping


----------



## shabbar

geez thats 3 hours already , our power just went out about 30min now .


----------



## shabbar

@Silver 2hours is more or less right


----------



## Rowan Francis

bryanston from 8:45 till 10:45 today ...


----------



## Riaz

cape town is also suffering guys

tokai, ottery all off

dont know bout other areas

these @ssholes could of atleast send out a warning.


----------



## BhavZ

For the cape town guys see attached:

Check the main station doc to see which station your area falls under and then check the schedule to know when your station is going down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

thanks @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

ok so i was wrong about cape town .

apparently the whole country is experiencing load shedding


----------



## shabbar

Riaz said:


> cape town is also suffering guys
> 
> tokai, ottery all off
> 
> dont know bout other areas
> 
> these @ssholes could of atleast send out a warning.




eskom declared a state of emergency this morning due to the coals being we due to the heavy rains


----------



## devdev

Guys where did you get those PDF schedules from? I want to get them for Jozi


----------



## shabbar

@devdev check the eskom website


----------



## devdev

I did, all it offers is that load shedding will take place between 06h00 and 22h30 in my area.

A little ambiguous perhaps?  Bloody civil serpents

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Wet coals, really, that is freaking inefficient of Eskom and negligent.

Coal being like the primary ingredient, one would think that they would find ways to keep the stuff dry.


----------



## vaalboy

Yip, we having it today too - been off since 9am. Useless bunch of beep beep!!


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Wet coals, really, that is freaking inefficient of Eskom and negligent.
> 
> Coal being like the primary ingredient, one would think that they would find ways to keep the stuff dry.



exactly!!!

dont be surprised if they push up electricity costs again to 'keep the coals dry'


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> I did, all it offers is that load shedding will take place between 06h00 and 22h30 in my area.
> 
> A little ambiguous perhaps?  Bloody civil serpents



Sorry dude, mine was sent to me via email.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shabbar

Riaz said:


> exactly!!!
> 
> dont be surprised if they push up electricity costs again to 'keep the coals dry'




dude don't even go there , everything is already ridiculously expensive as it as


----------



## BhavZ

And petrol went up yesterday..

This country is going to the dogs man.. Not cool anymore


----------



## thekeeperza

BhavZ said:


> Wet coals, really, that is freaking inefficient of Eskom and negligent.
> 
> Coal being like the primary ingredient, one would think that they would find ways to keep the stuff dry.


In general coal stockpiles are sprayed with water to suppress dust and to prevent hot spots in the stockpile. So the wet coal story is just a convenient excuse I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

BhavZ said:


> And petrol went up yesterday..
> 
> This country is going to the dogs man.. Not cool anymore



IF only all the 18650s i own can power my car

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

guys , i am sitting here quietly giggling at all of this - at home - Bulawayo , we have a daily powercut , average is 10 hours but can be upto 14 hrs .


----------



## Tornalca

Northriding power out since 1AM.


----------



## shabbar

Tornalca said:


> Northriding power out since 1AM.



that's just ridiculous , id be furious


----------



## RIEFY

lights out at the office = home time

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lights out at the office = home time
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



lucky fish!!!!


----------



## shabbar

lucky you !!! 

lights not yet out at the office as yet , needs to go at around 3 so i can call it a day too


----------



## thekeeperza

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lights out at the office = home time
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Agreed!!


----------



## BhavZ

Zuma probably throwing a party tonight so he needs power for his jumping castle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

our power at Newlands CPT was also off from around 10am to 12pm 
unfortunately we have generators at work however they dont power the air con
and i have a office with no outside windows , try vaping in that for an hour or 2, all i can say is when i opened my door it looked like i was coming out of a burning building lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Thanks to the load shedding surprise today, I can only come on to the forum now, my cell was of, my eGo-C Twist was flat, could not wash my washing, or tumble dry the load that was finished. Today is totally a blue Thursday!! It was off from 9 till 11, and then again from 12 till 12:30.


----------



## johan

Aaaarg f@# L/S in Pta East 15H30

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

and we off again


----------



## Reinhardt

Almost lik


Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> our power at Newlands CPT was also off from around 10am to 12pm
> unfortunately we have generators at work however they dont power the air con
> and i have a office with no outside windows , try vaping in that for an hour or 2, all i can say is when i opened my door it looked like i was coming out of a burning building lol


Almost like Bob Marley was there! Hehe.


----------



## annemarievdh

And there we are off again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhardt

We also had some load shedding here in Rivonia for about 3 hours from 09:00. Also have a generator but was then the rush to get everyone plugged into the red plug! And when power was restored all the MAC's lost power and corrupted their mail databases! O joy! Running around like a chicken without a head rebuilding databases like a machine! I really hate eks dom. Bastards!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Ja


andro said:


> Been living in za ( cape town ) for 4.5 years and luckily never have it yet . Not looking forward this if is the future


 We been having load shredding all day long. Got to love BEE. Why, beeecause, now even ilectricity is on strike. Eish, sommer masimba.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Pta East back on again after one and a half hours


----------



## shabbar

still at the office darn lights didn't go out 

no power at home tho


----------



## Chop007

Living 20km from a Nuclear Power Station and still having load shedding. Must be all the power being exported to our dictatorship neighbors. Just another reason why I will not vote for the ANC. No jokes, this is completely pathetic. Next step for me=Solar Panels, Wind Turbines and a herd of pigs, I can use their doo doo to make methane to cook on. 

I think maybe those Doomsday Preppers had it spot on, except not in the 1st world country. Feel like going camping until this is over. Oh well, I knew there was a reason for coil building, now I just got to figure out how to charge the vape with solar power.


----------



## Gizmo

Guys have a look at stage 3, mine is everyday from 06:00 - 10:30


----------



## shabbar

Its madness


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Guys have a look at stage 3, mine is everyday from 06:00 - 10:30


Koringberg, stage 3: 04:00 - 06:30; 12:00 - 14:30; 20:00 - 22:30

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Shit matthee, that is really bad


----------



## Andre

Fortunately we are at stage 2 now, which is only 2 and a half hours every day (12:00 - 14:30), except Sundays.


----------



## vaalboy

Moral of the story, keep those batteries charged! 

I'm petrified to see what's going to happen this winter. Here is my next purchase.






??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

annnnnd we off. my phone is flat and my vape better hold up else I need to pull out my charged spinner

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

me and vtr having a romantic candlelight vape






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

I had to cut cables and monkey join connectors to charge from car battery today. All batteries tonight on charger for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Here is the load shedding schedule for Oaklands, Johannesburg from the Eskom web site
This is my suburb.




How do you think I should interpret this?

The table says from 6am to 22h30. 

This morning I was off from 9am to about 11am - i.e. about 2 hours.

What do you think load shedding will mean for me? 2 hours a day in the morning - or do you think it will be random amounts of time at any time in that very wide time slot - potentially even for the whole period...

In which case, I will have to temporarily move


----------



## vaalboy

Silver said:


> Here is the load shedding schedule for Oaklands, Johannesburg from the Eskom web site
> This is my suburb.
> 
> View attachment 1766
> 
> 
> How do you think I should interpret this?
> 
> The table says from 6am to 22h30.
> 
> This morning I was off from 9am to about 11am - i.e. about 2 hours.
> 
> What do you think load shedding will mean for me? 2 hours a day in the morning - or do you think it will be random amounts of time at any time in that very wide time slot - potentially even for the whole period...
> 
> In which case, I will have to temporarily move



I just love the 24 hours Mon to Sun for stage 3. No wonder they call it Eishkom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Here is the load shedding schedule for Oaklands, Johannesburg from the Eskom web site
> This is my suburb.
> 
> View attachment 1766
> 
> 
> How do you think I should interpret this?
> 
> The table says from 6am to 22h30.
> 
> This morning I was off from 9am to about 11am - i.e. about 2 hours.
> 
> What do you think load shedding will mean for me? 2 hours a day in the morning - or do you think it will be random amounts of time at any time in that very wide time slot - potentially even for the whole period...
> 
> In which case, I will have to temporarily move


That is not the whole story. If you mark Stage 1, or 2 or 3 it is supposed to download a schedule, but not working for your suburb at the moment.


----------



## Silver

Oh ok, thanks. 

I was wondering what those options were for.

When i selected them nothing happened. 

Maybe its the joburg ciity council that hasnt made them available, since i presume it is the council that decides on each suburb to reach the MW saving goal ordered by eskom


----------



## drew

Stage 3 schedule for CT.


----------



## Andre

I shall post Koringberg's stage 3 schedule just now!


----------



## Riaz

@Silver maybe your area falls under the municipality and not the city of cape town.

i also checked the eskom website and it gave me the same times as yours, so i called them.

they gave me this number to call 086 012 5006 to get the proper times.


----------



## johan

According to news24 no L/S scheduled for today, but might change as demand increases.


----------



## vaalboy

Seems like it's over?? 

http://www.ecr.co.za/post/eskom-lifts-power-emergency-1/


----------



## Riaz

lovely stuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

vaalboy said:


> Seems like it's over??
> 
> http://www.ecr.co.za/post/eskom-lifts-power-emergency-1/


Our power just came back on after being down since 11 or so


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> @Silver maybe your area falls under the municipality and not the city of cape town.
> 
> i also checked the eskom website and it gave me the same times as yours, so i called them.
> 
> they gave me this number to call 086 012 5006 to get the proper times.



Ok thanks @Riaz. 
Ps i am in jhb not cpt

Will try calling that number next week and if load shedding resumes


----------



## CraftyZA

There was a rumor that load shedding has been canceled. Hope that is the case. You can only do so many candle lit dinners


----------



## Silver

Given the state of our electricity demand vs. supply and with winter coming, I think load shedding will be a possibility. 

Hope not though. Holding thumbs. 

I really dont feel like getting a generator or some other large UPS device


----------



## annemarievdh

And we are off again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Oh no, 

I assume this is not load shedding - but rather a power failure ?

Either way its not good. Hope it comes back for you soon


----------



## annemarievdh

The whole Krugersdorp is off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

